# Brassavola nodosa x C. loddiglossa Capsule Ready!



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 12, 2017)

As I was watering today, I noticed that the green pod turned yellow.
I pollinated this back in mid January and it has been developing big fast!
Barely three months! 

I plan to snip it off today.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 12, 2017)

That could be a fun cross. Not named yet. When the time comes, I suggest Nodosloddiglossa.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 13, 2017)

That's mouthful to say correctly. lol

I hope some pink nodosa will come out of this.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 13, 2017)

Have we seen a picture of the Loddiglossa parent?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 13, 2017)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43007

Yes, I posted in January.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice. I see many pink stars in your future.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 14, 2017)

And if you happen to end up with a spare flask...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 14, 2017)

Sure, of course! 
I think the pod is full of seeds.
I'll keep you posted.


----------

